# CERF clinics in Northern CA.



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I was asked at the show last weekend about CERF clinics so I thought I would post the answer here. This weekend 10-24-09 there is a clinic at the Dixon May Fairgrounds, 655 South First St., Dixon of course. This in conjunction with the dog show, the clinic does not have a time set but I think they usually start around 9:00 and the cost is $35.00. 
There will also be a CERF clinic at the San Joaquin County Fairgrounds, Airport Way & Charter Way in Stockton on 11-22-09. This is in conjunction with the dog show, the price is $25.00 and the hours are 10:00 to 3:00. There is no charge for parking or entry in Stockton but if you can't find a place on the streets Dixon usually charges $5 to park across from the grounds and no entry fee. I hope this helps those that might want to get your dogs CERF'd. Please remember to take a copy of your AKC papers with you and also your microchip information.
The information you get from the clinic is very valuable to you to make sure there is nothing going on with your dogs eyes and if there is you will be able to catch it early. All Havanese should have this done if at all possible, it doesn't matter if they are pets or show dogs, they are all loving companions and early knowledge is important to their well being. I hope this helps and I will try to remember to post other health testing information when I come across it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:bump:

Oh thanks so much for the info, Elaine! I've been searching on the internet trying to find out if Stockton would have a CERF clinic tomorrow (Sunday), and it took me to this post! Both Maddie and Salsa need their annual CERF, and the price is right! Debby and I will be going to the show for the clinic, so hope to see you there. Thanks again for letting us know!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine, I don't have the info, but isn't there a clinic in San Ramon this Sunday (11/29) at Bishop Ranch Veterinary Hospital for $30 also? I had those notes on my calendar but scratched it off to hit the Stockton clinic last weekend.

It was good to see you Jeanne & Debby - and your girls too.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Elaine, this is so great that you are posting this. 

I think I need to move to a more pro-hav-tive state.

Big sigh.

P.S.
There are so many problems that a naked eye can not find, so it is very important to have your dog CERFed yearly. Unfortunately, my mom's sheltie has just been diagnosed, by a specialist, with an eye disease common in shelties. Big bummer, but so glad she caught it early.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Elaine, this is so great that you are posting this.
> 
> I think I need to move to a more pro-hav-tive state.
> 
> ...


We think you need to move out here too, Amy! 

 Sorry to hear about your mom's sheltie. What was s/he diagnosed with?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> *We think you need to move out here too, Amy! *
> 
> * Sorry to hear about your mom's sheltie. What was s/he diagnosed with?*


Come on back Amy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I'll need a trip out your way sooner or later !

My mom's sheltie has this-
Sheltie Eye Syndrome

Shetland sheepdogs have Collies in their background and thus are prone to Sheltie Eye Syndrome (SES) which is really the Sheltie version of Collie Eye Anomoly. This eye disorder results in the dog having "blind spots". This conditional is not a life threatening disorder and the animals are capable of having normal, full lives. It is only through screening breeding stock at 6 weeks of age that this problem has been greatly eliminated in Shelties.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,
There is a CERF clinic near me at the end of March. I may have a silly question, but I would appreciate your information. I just did a google search for cerf and am even more confused.
My dog is neutered, and healthy. Should he have a cerf exam? (Of course, he's not going to pass on any bad genes But, I will have the test if it's recommended for all Havanese.)

Thank you,
Sharon in Metchosin


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Metchosin said:


> Hello everyone,
> There is a CERF clinic near me at the end of March. I may have a silly question, but I would appreciate your information. I just did a google search for cerf and am even more confused.
> My dog is neutered, and healthy. Should he have a cerf exam? (Of course, he's not going to pass on any bad genes But, I will have the test if it's recommended for all Havanese.)
> 
> ...


Sharon, there is no such thing as asking a silly question when it come to our dogs or children. Yes, you should have your dog CERF'ed even if it isn't going to be breed.
1. Because it is checking for juvenile cataracts, which I am sure you want to make sure you Havanese doesn't have.
2. Since most puppies are sold as pets, it helps the breeder to know what her/his line is producing and can help prevent it from being carried to another generation.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Genes responsible for several eye disorders in different breeds have just recently been identified and tests for them are coming up every week now. I did a Google search for the collie eye anamoly listed above and found this: http://www.optigen.com/opt9_test_cea_ch.html

This is such exciting news because now different breeds that have these sorts of problems can breed away from them.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks you guys!
I am trying to organize a small Havanese get together the same day as the clinic. (Well, deejay from our forum & I are working on this.) 
It may work out well as people may be able to fit both things into one day. At least that's my plan of the day!
Sharon


----------

